# RO water Paisley/Glasgow



## Aqua360 (20 Jul 2016)

Hi all,

I wonder if anyone knows the best place to acquire RO water around the Paisley/Glasgow area?

I'd never really considered it before, but with possible forays into sensitive shrimp species; and possibly marine, it's becoming a mandatory requirement lol. 

Ideally it would be for say 25l a week, as it'll be for small tanks only, I suspect Maidenhead Aquatics at Dobbies may do it, but I have no idea of the costs involved, so I appreciate any information anyone can provide 

thanks,

Colin


----------



## BigTom (20 Jul 2016)

I'd be amazed if your local MA didn't do RO. It's normally about 10p/litre. Might be a bit cheaper from an independent. Worth checking the quality now and then (TDS meter).


----------



## Aqua360 (20 Jul 2016)

BigTom said:


> I'd be amazed if your local MA didn't do RO. It's normally about 10p/litre. Might be a bit cheaper from an independent. Worth checking the quality now and then (TDS meter).



Thank you


----------



## SinkorSwim (7 Aug 2016)

I was thinking the very same question late last night re RO water as I'm from Howwood and in need of the same amount on a weekly basis.. I'll also ask MA at braehead. Have you been in there recently?  The changes they've made are great, bordering fantastic.


----------



## Aqua360 (7 Aug 2016)

SinkorSwim said:


> I was thinking the very same question late last night re RO water as I'm from Howwood and in need of the same amount on a weekly basis.. I'll also ask MA at braehead. Have you been in there recently?  The changes they've made are great, bordering fantastic.



Hi, recently got a 10l tub of RO from them for around a quid if I recall correctly; but yeah I love what they've done, great improvement on the previous owners!


----------



## SinkorSwim (7 Aug 2016)

In that case I can fall back on MA if needs be for my weekly water change but I'd rather be in a position to just have it on hand if needed. If for example I'd there was a spike in water parameters, I'd be in the soapy without a change on hand so might have no option but to get one.


----------



## darrensp (7 Aug 2016)

Have you tried jim at m+r dogfish?


----------



## SinkorSwim (7 Aug 2016)

You know I bought some really nice red cherry shrimp from m and r dogfish a few months ago and because he didnt stock any shrimp accessories, i forgot about him. I bought fish from M and R about 20 years ago when I was single and trouble free, haha now I'm married and my daughter is showing interest in fish I can resume my hobby.


----------



## Aqua360 (7 Aug 2016)

SinkorSwim said:


> You know I bought some really nice red cherry shrimp from m and r dogfish a few months ago and because he didnt stock any shrimp accessories, i forgot about him. I bought fish from M and R about 20 years ago when I was single and trouble free, haha now I'm married and my daughter is showing interest in fish I can resume my hobby.



Didn't know he did red cherries! May need to head out for a visit tomorrow


----------



## SinkorSwim (7 Aug 2016)

I'd phone first that was a few months back and he's likely none left by now, the quality was Sakura level, and a few painted.


----------



## darrensp (7 Aug 2016)

Always worth phoning first, I live on an island and he has always been good to me, always packing stuff well for my journey home.


----------

